# Buy in Bangalore



## rakee (Jul 23, 2004)

hi ppl can any1 help me by recomending a place in bangalore where i can get all computer stuffs for cheap,second hand..like lamington in mumbai!


----------



## SpitefulPentium (Jul 23, 2004)

There is such a place called "SP Road".
Somewhat similar to Lamington Road in Mumbai.

Check it out!!  8)


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 23, 2004)

Ya,
SP road is the best place in bangalore to buy stuffs. I buy every thing from there.  
..:: peace ::..
jeba


----------



## Naga (Jul 23, 2004)

SpitefulPentium said:
			
		

> There is such a place called "SP Road".
> Somewhat similar to Lamington Road in Mumbai.
> 
> Check it out!!  8)


It's nowhere near 'like' Lam Rd. Could'nt get a decent heatsink there. But of course they can get u anything if u order ( that's what they told me). For regular PC components, they do stock most things.


----------



## rakee (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey guyz where is SP Road? in Bglore


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 24, 2004)

To go to Sp Road u should ask for chickpet. It is the city market. It's near to that. It's just a straight road with 100's of shop around the corners and believe me it won't look like as a place where u can buy computers believe me  . Don't forget we live in India. You can see some guys watering the walls ;D .
Anyway hope u get some good deals there and one more thing SP road is dominated by marwaris so check out couple of shops before making any descions and If you are planning to buy any specific item u may have to order it. Beacuse they don't stock latest gizmos  .
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## rakee (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks jeba


----------



## girish_b (Aug 2, 2004)

in sp road you should go to surabhi computers . they are very generous to customers. i bought my system from there. they bargained the price much. i heard that they are doing about 30 t0 50 lacs of business one day


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 2, 2004)

ya even i buy from surabhi computers!! I know them very well  .
They do good buisness but they are closed on sundays on evenings.

"i heard that they are doing about 30 t0 50 lacs of business one day"
hmm but I am afraid that's not true  .

..:: peace ::.. 
Jeba


----------



## girish_b (Aug 3, 2004)

i wrote it cause there are about 30 more computers are going out from there. did you see their godown? plenty of computerds there. they also have a small gadget shop at the ground floor i used to buy a lot of cd's from there.


----------



## rakee (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks yaar will visit them and inform them im recomended by u ppl..haha..Planning to buy a dvd writer at the cheapest..have any idea of it guyz


----------



## girish_b (Aug 3, 2004)

check this page immediately
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/showstory.jsp?storyid=53221&s=cpr


----------



## rakee (Aug 3, 2004)

but pal whats the price of it?


----------



## girish_b (Aug 3, 2004)

Rs. 9,775 for Lite-On SOHW-832S Dual Layer DVD-Writer 

However, for those who do not care about burning Dual layer DVDs, the standard 8X DVD-Writers from Lite-On are selling for almost Rs. 3,500 less, which is an even better deal


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 3, 2004)

girish_b said:
			
		

> i wrote it cause there are about 30 more computers are going out from there. did you see their godown? plenty of computerds there. they also have a small gadget shop at the ground floor i used to buy a lot of cd's from there.


Buddy if u add 30 -40 computer no way it treaches 30 - 50 laks   .
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## rakee (Aug 4, 2004)

Thats cool ..but i will wait for dual layered getting cheap
Presently i borrow DVD movies from my friends..then compress them to divx..to a single cd..But that takes a lot of time...is there any software to convert dvd movies to divx in a jiffy


----------



## girish_b (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry......


----------



## rakee (Aug 5, 2004)

why isnt there of any kind software to backup dvd to divx in lesser time?


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 8, 2004)

rakee said:
			
		

> why isnt there of any kind software to backup dvd to divx in lesser time?


Because it's not possible. It take a lot of time to compress the video even the best compression algorithms fail. You need a strong hardware to do it. 


> Toy story the movie took cays to render there movies


Imagine the system they would have used. So for us kids  better be satisfied with what we have. To compress a movie fast you need a fast processor, HDD, faster and more RAM.  

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## borg (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey why don't you try Computer Warehouse in MG Road?. Its good & quality assured unlike SP road were you could be cheated. The prices are more or less the same.


----------



## rakee (Aug 9, 2004)

Before me bought a computer here in Bangalore..my first visit was to Brigade..computer citi shop..the guy there asked for the configuration.I had a little idea about the prices.so i calculated myself that my configuration will bring between 22k and 24k.But that guy gave me a quotation of Rs 35000 !!!!.i took the quotation and bought my sys with the same configuration for Rs.22300 from my nieghbour who is a dealer.Man new ppl are cheated!!


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 14, 2007)

There is a _Computer WareHouse_ too @ Barton Center, I heard...
Howz it?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 14, 2007)

This thread is more than 2.5 yrs old


----------

